

Ask HN: Why doesn't Y Combinator have a separate link for teams? - thesecret

Granted there are sites to find a co-founder but why doesn't YCombinator have a link like "TeamUp" where people post what they're ideas are, what they can do etc.  It'll be helpful in forming a team, especially if you know that they're already a YCombinator Junkie so there's already some sort of a connection.<p>There are other entrepreneur networks but it seems like everyone is scattered among the networks.
======
pg
We've found that startups are much more likely to succeed when the founders
have known one another for a while. If we set up something like this, we'd be
implicitly encouraging people to go down a path we know tends to result in
failure.

